# Scowling Newborn Scares Internet Or Maybe Just Me.



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 25, 2020)

Her name is Isabella Pereira de Jesus and she is not here for your sh..enanigans!
*
A viral photo of a newborn scowling as she entered the world has captured hearts and changed the photographer's life.*







Professional photographer Rodrigo Kunstmann captured grumpy Isabella Pereira de Jesus at a Rio de Janeiro hospital on February 13.

She was delivered via caesarean section, and her mother Daiane de Jesus Barbosa hired Kunstmann to photograph the birth.

Kunstmann, who normally works as a wedding photographer, said Isabella scowled at the doctors in the moment but didn't cry until after her umbilical cord was cut.

“She opened her eyes wide but did not cry. The doctor even had to say, ‘Cry, Isa!’” Kunstmann told news.com.au.

Isabella's mother Daiane told Brazilian news outlet G1 "my baby was born courageous", according to the the New York Post.

"It’s a meme already. She always wrinkles her forehead when changing diapers and nursing. Isabela was supposed to be born on the 20th, but she chose her day already showing her personality."
https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/worl...ling-newborn-changes-photographer-s-life.html


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 25, 2020)

I know ya'll don't like saying nothing bad about the babies but my first thought was kill it with fire.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 25, 2020)

Got the nerve to have Jesus in her name. Lol


----------



## dancinstallion (Feb 25, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I know ya'll don't like saying nothing bad about the babies but my first thought was kill it with fire.



Girl I wouldn't touch her. Can u imagine breastfeeding her and she is looking up at you like that. 
Naw man that motherly love has got to kick in cuz ain't no way.


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 25, 2020)

I just watched Prodigy last night, which is 



Spoiler: Movie spoiler



a movie about a boy  born at the same time as a serial killer dies, and the soul of the killer transfers to the baby and the kid grows up as a killer


. So, yeah ...


----------



## Zaz (Feb 25, 2020)

More babies should be born angry. That baby was just chillin, swimming around, living her best life.
Now you bring her out, she gotta expand energy to be alive, breath, eat.... And y'all got the nerve to make demands too? She'll scream when she good and ready.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 25, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I know ya'll don't like saying nothing bad about the babies but my first thought was *kill it with fire*.


----------



## VimiJn (Feb 25, 2020)

Zaz said:


> More babies should be born angry. That baby was just chillin, swimming around, living her best life.
> Now you bring her out, she gotta expand energy to be alive, breath, eat.... And y'all got the nerve to make demands too? She'll scream when she good and ready.



Birth is so traumatic, babies are in labor too! Mchew!(sucks teeth)


----------



## Lady S (Feb 25, 2020)

Zaz said:


> More babies should be born angry. That baby was just chillin, swimming around, living her best life.
> Now you bring her out, she gotta expand energy to be alive, breath, eat.... And y'all got the nerve to make demands too? She'll scream when she good and ready.


Seriously, I'm pretty sure that's what I look like when my alarm goes off.  She's ready to fight that doctor for evicting her and frankly, I don't blame her.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 25, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> I just watched Prodigy last night, which is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it good?


----------



## Sosa (Feb 25, 2020)

Awwww....baby looks like she isn’t happy about very recent events. Lol


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 25, 2020)

The kid was not happy about being disturbed then squeezing through this darn canal. That’s no fun for them. She’s highly annoyed


----------



## Kanky (Feb 25, 2020)

That baby did not want to be disturbed. Doctor cut a hole in her house and pulled her out into the cold, making all kinds of noise and shining bright lights in her face. I’m sure that she will look less evil after a bath, a soft blanket and a warm meal. But I would call a young priest and an old priest just in case.


----------



## awhyley (Feb 25, 2020)

She kind of looks like Ruth Ginsberg.


----------



## madamdot (Feb 25, 2020)

Awww. Poor little thing. She looks pissed.  Obviously a c-section, so it was probably really sudden for her.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 25, 2020)

Look, she is not here for the foolishness. Her look says she has been about her business from day one.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Feb 25, 2020)

I have seen my share of fresh out the womb deliveries.  They are always frowned up or crying.  The cute and serene baby pictures are after that lol.  I will be the first to admit I have a lot of pictures of my baby looking surly.  You have to come to the house and access the photo album to see those lol...they not for everybody lol.


----------



## natural2008 (Feb 25, 2020)

She just needs some time to wake up that's all, lol.


----------



## madamdot (Feb 25, 2020)

Lylddlebit said:


> I have seen my share of fresh out the womb deliveries.  They are always frowned up or crying.  The cute and serene baby pictures are after that lol.  I will be the first to admit I have a lot of pictures of my baby looking surly.  You have to come to the house and access the photo album to see those lol...they not for everybody lol.



I love grumpy baby photos. Both of mine were alert and scowling.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 25, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I know ya'll don't like saying nothing bad about the babies but my first thought was kill it with fire.


, seriously doe that baby looks like she belong sin a horror movie.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 25, 2020)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> , seriously doe that baby looks like she belong sin a horror movie.


That baby look like she will fight a hobbit to get her ring back.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 25, 2020)

Rosemary's grandbaby, ain't her fault  that nobody in her immediate family has ever taken a good photo. Hell bent on world domination.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 25, 2020)

I love it. 

That baby looks like she asked "Who all gon be there?" ahead of time and was bamboozled and she's ticked off about it.


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 25, 2020)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Was it good?


Meh. B-


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 27, 2020)

God almighty she got that lady resting face down pat already


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 29, 2020)

She is not to be played with and shes letting everybody know from the start.


----------

